# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چیکار کنیم اصلا نخوابیم!مرگ بر خواب×!

## Cristiano

سلام همگی.من با توجه به شرایطی که دارم نمیتونم دیگه بخابم چون وقت کم میارم واسه خوندن چون از عصر تا شب سر کارم کلا از صبح تا ظهر ساعت 3 بیکارم و دیگه سر کارم تا بیام خونه و شام بخورم میشه 10 که اونم چون خسته هستم دیگه حس و حال خوندن نیس حالا میخام کاری کنم که قید خوابو بزنم و 24 ساعت بیدار باشم یا حداقل 4 ساعت بخوابم یا اصلا نخوابم!چون مجبورم در کنار کار حداقل روزی 10 تا 12 ساعت هم درس بخونم!کارمم بنا به شرایطی نمیتونم ول کنم و از طرفی امسال هم باید حتما قبول شم!چیکار کنم بتونم نخابم یا بنظرتون تایم خوندن و خوابمو چجور تنظیم کنم

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام همگی.من با توجه به شرایطی که دارم نمیتونم دیگه بخابم چون وقت کم میارم واسه خوندن چون از عصر تا شب سر کارم کلا از صبح تا ظهر ساعت 3 بیکارم و دیگه سر کارم تا بیام خونه و شام بخورم میشه 10 که اونم چون خسته هستم دیگه حس و حال خوندن نیس حالا میخام کاری کنم که قید خوابو بزنم و 24 ساعت بیدار باشم یا حداقل 4 ساعت بخوابم یا اصلا نخوابم!چون مجبورم در کنار کار حداقل روزی 10 تا 12 ساعت هم درس بخونم!کارمم بنا به شرایطی نمیتونم ول کنم و از طرفی امسال هم باید حتما قبول شم!چیکار کنم بتونم نخابم یا بنظرتون تایم خوندن و خوابمو چجور تنظیم کنم


عاقلانه فکر کن میشه کسی نخابه ؟ 
یکی دو روز اره میشه بعدش چی؟ 

یا درسو بزار کنار یا کارو بیخیال شو

----------


## UNI7ED

> سلام همگی.من با توجه به شرایطی که دارم نمیتونم دیگه بخابم چون وقت کم میارم واسه خوندن چون از عصر تا شب سر کارم کلا از صبح تا ظهر ساعت 3 بیکارم و دیگه سر کارم تا بیام خونه و شام بخورم میشه 10 که اونم چون خسته هستم دیگه حس و حال خوندن نیس حالا میخام کاری کنم که قید خوابو بزنم و 24 ساعت بیدار باشم یا حداقل 4 ساعت بخوابم یا اصلا نخوابم!چون مجبورم در کنار کار حداقل روزی 10 تا 12 ساعت هم درس بخونم!کارمم بنا به شرایطی نمیتونم ول کنم و از طرفی امسال هم باید حتما قبول شم!چیکار کنم بتونم نخابم یا بنظرتون تایم خوندن و خوابمو چجور تنظیم کنم


ببین شدنی که میشه ولی کمبود خواب نابودت میکنه به معنای واقعی کلمه ! این راه رو نرو تحت هیچ شرایطی !! فیزیولوژی بدنت میریزه بهم ، موهات میریزه ، کم طاقت میشی،  حافظه در حد پلانکتون میاد پایین ...شاید تو ژاپن به دنیا اومده بودی میشد با چهار ساعتم دووم بیاری ولی اینجا نه.

----------


## Alikashi

> سلام همگی.من با توجه به شرایطی که دارم نمیتونم دیگه بخابم چون وقت کم میارم واسه خوندن چون از عصر تا شب سر کارم کلا از صبح تا ظهر ساعت 3 بیکارم و دیگه سر کارم تا بیام خونه و شام بخورم میشه 10 که اونم چون خسته هستم دیگه حس و حال خوندن نیس حالا میخام کاری کنم که قید خوابو بزنم و 24 ساعت بیدار باشم یا حداقل 4 ساعت بخوابم یا اصلا نخوابم!چون مجبورم در کنار کار حداقل روزی 10 تا 12 ساعت هم درس بخونم!کارمم بنا به شرایطی نمیتونم ول کنم و از طرفی امسال هم باید حتما قبول شم!چیکار کنم بتونم نخابم یا بنظرتون تایم خوندن و خوابمو چجور تنظیم کنم


سلام، شب نخوابیدن اشتباه محضه، شما فکر کن 24 ساعته بدنسازی باشی و وزنه بزنی،مشخص که عضله می سوزونی! خواب هم واجبه حداقل 6ساعت!شب زمان استراحت بدنه!
10 شب بخواب ، 4صبح بلند شو میشه 6 ساعت خواب! از 4 صبح تا 3 بعد از ظهر هم بخون
اگر می تونی تو تایم کار کردن از وُیس استفاده کن، مثلا برای زیست از ویس های "رضا امیر" که رایگانه  و متن کتاب رو برات می خونه و یه توضیحاتی هم میده استفاده کن، یا برای لغات انگلیسی شهاب اناری رو کتاباش یه سی دی می ده که لغات رو درس به درس می خونه برات، برای درس های دیگه هم می تونی پیدا کنی یا خودت با صدای خودت ضبط کنی و تو موقع کار از ویس هات استفاده کنی!
اما قید خواب رو اصلا نَزَن.
ورزش ، قهوه( نَه نسکافه و کافی میکس)/حجامت(رو من جواب داده)=  شادابی و نشاط :Yahoo (106): 
صبح ها که خواب آلوده هستی سعی کن درس هایی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک رو بخونی که مختو به کار بگیره تا موتورش روشن بشه یا می تونی تست بزنی به همون دلیل( درس های حفظی رو برای شروع کار نذار که یه دفعه می بینی نیم ساعته داری رو کتاب چرت می زنی! :Yahoo (39): )

----------


## Cristiano

> عاقلانه فکر کن میشه کسی نخابه ؟ 
> یکی دو روز اره میشه بعدش چی؟ 
> 
> یا درسو بزار کنار یا کارو بیخیال شو



نمیشه مجبورم هم کار کنم هم درس بخونم!

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام، شب نخوابیدن اشتباه محضه، شما فکر کن 24 ساعته بدنسازی باشی و وزنه بزنی،مشخص که عضله می سوزونی! خواب هم واجبه حداقل 6ساعت!شب زمان استراحت بدنه!
> 10 شب بخواب ، 4صبح بلند شو میشه 6 ساعت خواب! از 4 صبح تا 3 بعد از ظهر هم بخون
> اگر می تونی تو تایم کار کردن از وُیس استفاده کن، مثلا برای زیست از ویس های "رضا امیر" که رایگانه  و متن کتاب رو برات می خونه و یه توضیحاتی هم میده استفاده کن، یا برای لغات انگلیسی شهاب اناری رو کتاباش یه سی دی می ده که لغات رو درس به درس می خونه برات، برای درس های دیگه هم می تونی پیدا کنی یا خودت با صدای خودت ضبط کنی و تو موقع کار از ویس هات استفاده کنی!
> اما قید خواب رو اصلا نَزَن.
> ورزش ، قهوه( نَه نسکافه و کافی میکس)/حجامت(رو من جواب داده)=  شادابی و نشاط
> صبح ها که خواب آلوده هستی سعی کن درس هایی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک رو بخونی که مختو به کار بگیره تا موتورش روشن بشه یا می تونی تست بزنی به همون دلیل( درس های حفظی رو برای شروع کار نذار که یه دفعه می بینی نیم ساعته داری رو کتاب چرت می زنی!)



اقای دکتر میشه بگی کجاتو حجامت کردی که خواب آلودگیت پرید؟  :Yahoo (4):  
من 8 شب هم بخابم صبح تا 10-11 خابم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام همگی.من با توجه به شرایطی که دارم نمیتونم دیگه بخابم چون وقت کم میارم واسه خوندن چون از عصر تا شب سر کارم کلا از صبح تا ظهر ساعت 3 بیکارم و دیگه سر کارم تا بیام خونه و شام بخورم میشه 10 که اونم چون خسته هستم دیگه حس و حال خوندن نیس حالا میخام کاری کنم که قید خوابو بزنم و 24 ساعت بیدار باشم یا حداقل 4 ساعت بخوابم یا اصلا نخوابم!چون مجبورم در کنار کار حداقل روزی 10 تا 12 ساعت هم درس بخونم!کارمم بنا به شرایطی نمیتونم ول کنم و از طرفی امسال هم باید حتما قبول شم!چیکار کنم بتونم نخابم یا بنظرتون تایم خوندن و خوابمو چجور تنظیم کنم


سلام
به هیچ عنوان از خوابتون کم نکنید عوارض شدیدی داره
اختلال در حافظه 
عدم تمرکز
تغییر وزن 
و.......
هم کم خوابی بده هم پرخوابی-نخوابیدن ک فبها !
برنامه ریزی کنید به همه چیز میرسید ! ولی به هیچ عنوان خواب و کم و زیاد نکنید
آدم معمولی(با توجه به رده سن شما تقریلا) نیاز به 8 ساعت خواب شبانه داره
موفق بتشید

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام همگی.من با توجه به شرایطی که دارم نمیتونم دیگه بخابم چون وقت کم میارم واسه خوندن چون از عصر تا شب سر کارم کلا از صبح تا ظهر ساعت 3 بیکارم و دیگه سر کارم تا بیام خونه و شام بخورم میشه 10 که اونم چون خسته هستم دیگه حس و حال خوندن نیس حالا میخام کاری کنم که قید خوابو بزنم و 24 ساعت بیدار باشم یا حداقل 4 ساعت بخوابم یا اصلا نخوابم!چون مجبورم در کنار کار حداقل روزی 10 تا 12 ساعت هم درس بخونم!کارمم بنا به شرایطی نمیتونم ول کنم و از طرفی امسال هم باید حتما قبول شم!چیکار کنم بتونم نخابم یا بنظرتون تایم خوندن و خوابمو چجور تنظیم کنم


سلام

تو طول دوران مشاوره بودنم دیدم چند نفری رو که با قرص چنین کاری کرده بودن و نهایتا ضرر ها و بیماری های بیشماری به سراغشون اومده بود.

اول سعی کن سلامتیت رو با روزی حداقل 7 ساعت خواب حفظ کنی. می فرمایید که مجبور به کار کردن هستید که واقعا خب شرایط خیلی سخت هست. پشت کنکوری سرباز داشتم که سر پست درس می خونده ولی سرکار هم نمی شه درس خوند و بعد خستگی کار هست.

به نظر من که با کار کردن به این شکل نمی تونید تعادل رو برقرار کنید. برید پیش یه مشاور یا دکتر روانشناس شاید راهی بهتون نشون بده.

من توصیه می کنم که یکی از این دو رو انتخاب کنید کنکور یا کار. جدی روش باید فکر کنید.

----------


## Sara_heidari

> سلام همگی.من با توجه به شرایطی که دارم نمیتونم دیگه بخابم چون وقت کم میارم واسه خوندن چون از عصر تا شب سر کارم کلا از صبح تا ظهر ساعت 3 بیکارم و دیگه سر کارم تا بیام خونه و شام بخورم میشه 10 که اونم چون خسته هستم دیگه حس و حال خوندن نیس حالا میخام کاری کنم که قید خوابو بزنم و 24 ساعت بیدار باشم یا حداقل 4 ساعت بخوابم یا اصلا نخوابم!چون مجبورم در کنار کار حداقل روزی 10 تا 12 ساعت هم درس بخونم!کارمم بنا به شرایطی نمیتونم ول کنم و از طرفی امسال هم باید حتما قبول شم!چیکار کنم بتونم نخابم یا بنظرتون تایم خوندن و خوابمو چجور تنظیم کنم


*سلام 
گفتی از صبح تا ۳ظهر بیکاری 
۱۰ شب بخواب ۴-۵ صبح پاشو  تا ۳ ظهر راحت میتونی ۱۱ساعت بخونی اینطور نیس؟ بعدشم برو سر کار
لزومی نداره ک بخوای ب خواب شبت آسیب بزنی 
حالا وقتی صبح زود پاشدی و خوابالویی و تمرکز نداری  میتونی قهوه ای نسکافه ای بخوری یا من خودم قرص کافیین مصرف میکردم بد نبود ولی بهرحال عوارض داره 
یا صبحا ی پیاده روی یا ورزش کوچولو بکن خوابت بپره و با انرژی بخون 
امیدوارم موفق بشی*

----------


## Cristiano

> سلام
> 
> تو طول دوران مشاوره بودنم دیدم چند نفری رو که با قرص چنین کاری کرده بودن و نهایتا ضرر ها و بیماری های بیشماری به سراغشون اومده بود.
> 
> اول سعی کن سلامتیت رو با روزی حداقل 7 ساعت خواب حفظ کنی. می فرمایید که مجبور به کار کردن هستید که واقعا خب شرایط خیلی سخت هست. پشت کنکوری سرباز داشتم که سر پست درس می خونده ولی سرکار هم نمی شه درس خوند و بعد خستگی کار هست.
> 
> به نظر من که با کار کردن به این شکل نمی تونید تعادل رو برقرار کنید. برید پیش یه مشاور یا دکتر روانشناس شاید راهی بهتون نشون بده.
> 
> من توصیه می کنم که یکی از این دو رو انتخاب کنید کنکور یا کار. جدی روش باید فکر کنید.



اتفاقا کارم رو ول کردم یه هفته ای ولی متاسفانه باز مجبور شدم برگردم به سر کارم هر چند علاقه ای هم به اون کار ندارم ولی فعلا مجبورم کار کنم!
من هدفمم پزشکی نیست و میدونم که نمیتونم قبول شم هدفم پرستاریه حالا نمیدونم واسه پرستاری میشه تو این تایمی که بیکارم جوری خوند که بشه بهش رسید یا نه اصلا ارزشی داره وقت بزارم هر روز صب تا ظهر بخونم پرستاری قبول شم؟!ضمنا پایه ی درسیم هم زیر صفره و نظام قدیم بودم قصد دارم جدید بخونم

----------


## Zahra77

*چجوری با خواب اینجوری برخورد میکنین اخه؟
مگه میشه بهش مرگ فرستاد؟ 
خیلی مورد شیرینه تو زندگی
بنظرم دیدتو عوض کن 
سرکار بخواب  
و تو خونه درس بخون 
*

----------


## Cristiano

> *سلام 
> گفتی از صبح تا ۳ظهر بیکاری 
> ۱۰ شب بخواب ۴-۵ صبح پاشو  تا ۳ ظهر راحت میتونی ۱۱ساعت بخونی اینطور نیس؟ بعدشم برو سر کار
> لزومی نداره ک بخوای ب خواب شبت آسیب بزنی 
> حالا وقتی صبح زود پاشدی و خوابالویی و تمرکز نداری  میتونی قهوه ای نسکافه ای بخوری یا من خودم قرص کافیین مصرف میکردم بد نبود ولی بهرحال عوارض داره 
> یا صبحا ی پیاده روی یا ورزش کوچولو بکن خوابت بپره و با انرژی بخون 
> امیدوارم موفق بشی*



خب بدبختی اینجاس من هیچوقت تو عمرم ساعت 10 نخابیدم خیلی زور بزنه دیگه 12/5 یا یک شب میخابم!وقتی هم که تا دیر وقت شب بخام درس بخونم فرداش تا ظهر خوابم چون خسته میشم!در واقع تایم مفید من همون صبح از 8 صبح تا 3 ظهره!چون زودتر نمیتونم بیدار شم تازه همون 8 صبح هم که بیدار میشم انگار ماده ی بیهوشی زدن بهم همش میخام بخابم! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Cristiano

> *چجوری با خواب اینجوری برخورد میکنین اخه؟
> مگه میشه بهش مرگ فرستاد؟ 
> خیلی مورد شیرینه تو زندگی
> بنظرم دیدتو عوض کن 
> سرکار بخواب  
> و تو خونه درس بخون 
> *


من یه دقه که سر کار بیکار باشم صد تا کار میریزن رو سرم! :Yahoo (21): اگه ماده ای چیزی وجود داشت تزریق میکردم به خوم کلا هیبچ وقت تو عمرم خوابم نبره :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Ash

هدفت جدی نیست اگه جدی بود از کارت میزدی ولی چون شک داری قبول بشی کارتو ول نمیکنی به هر حال بعد از کار خسته و  بدتر از اون خواب الود بخونی فایده ای نداره

----------


## Aryan-

> اتفاقا کارم رو ول کردم یه هفته ای ولی متاسفانه باز مجبور شدم برگردم به سر کارم هر چند علاقه ای هم به اون کار ندارم ولی فعلا مجبورم کار کنم!
> من هدفمم پزشکی نیست و میدونم که نمیتونم قبول شم هدفم پرستاریه حالا نمیدونم واسه پرستاری میشه تو این تایمی که بیکارم جوری خوند که بشه بهش رسید یا نه اصلا ارزشی داره وقت بزارم هر روز صب تا ظهر بخونم پرستاری قبول شم؟!ضمنا پایه ی درسیم هم زیر صفره و نظام قدیم بودم قصد دارم جدید بخونم


یه نظر کلی بدم.

شما یه آزمایش خون کامل بده شاید فاکتوری یا ویتامینی در خون تون زیاد و کمه.

اینکه می شه پرستاری قبول با سطح زیر صفر و ساعت مطالعاتی کم پاسخش خیلی سخته، واقع بینانه باید نگاه کنید. شما برنامه ریزی خیلی دقیقی لازم دارید که با عادات زندگی تون جور باشه و فکر کنم باید کل درآمدون از کار رو صرف مشاوره کنید.

واقعا نظری که بهتون کمک و راهنمایی کنه ندارم جز همین هایی که اشاره کردم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## julian

_دوست عزیز اگر تحت تاثیر سایتها قرار گرفتی و شنیدی که مثلا نیوتن 3ساعت درروز میخوابیده 
یا توماس جفرسون 4ساعت پس شماهم میتونی اینکارو کنی و بدنبال راهشی  دراشتباهه محضی
نیاز به خواب بستگی به ژن داره 
یه عده ایی با چهارساعت خوابیدن راه میفتن یه عده ایی با ده ساعت
ولی خوب یا بد وکم یا زیاد  نبایستی  سیستم بیولوژیکو بهم ریخت 
پس سعی کنید از چیزای دیگه بزنید
_

----------


## hamed70t

من هر شب بیشتر از ۳ ساعت و نیم نمیخوابم ؛ اوایلش نابودت میکنه ولی نهایت یه هفته بتونی تحمل کنی دیگه عادت میکنی ؛ فقط بعد یه مدت زیر چشمت گود می افته و تیره میشه اونم مهم نیس درس واجب تره

----------


## Amir79vt

> *چجوری با خواب اینجوری برخورد میکنین اخه؟
> مگه میشه بهش مرگ فرستاد؟ 
> خیلی مورد شیرینه تو زندگی
> بنظرم دیدتو عوض کن 
> سرکار بخواب  
> و تو خونه درس بخون 
> *


*طرز نگاهت به قضیه رو دوس داشتم* *
فقط اون حالتت ک زیر عکس پروفایتلع و زده خواب آلود*

----------


## Mahdinv

منم مثل توام تاحالام راهی پیدا نکردم
البته نه برای درس کلا بنظرم خوابیدن هدر دادنه عمره

----------


## sina_u

یه تحقیق درباره تاثیر خواب کافی در فرایندهای مغز انجام بدین بد نیست.
بی خوابی بیش از حد مثل این میمونه غذا بخوری بدون اینکه هضم کنی دفع کنی.
نظر کسی که 200 سال پیش فلسفه خونده و خودش 10 ساعت میخوابه و برای بقیه توصیه میکنه نخوابین، نمیشه با اینهمه تحقیقات علمی که داره انجام میشه مقایسه کرد.

----------


## Zahra77

> *طرز نگاهت به قضیه رو دوس داشتم* *
> فقط اون حالتت ک زیر عکس پروفایتلع و زده خواب آلود*


 :Yahoo (4): ))!
مرسی
خواب مثه اکسیژن ضروریه^^

----------


## Cristiano

> من هر شب بیشتر از ۳ ساعت و نیم نمیخوابم ؛ اوایلش نابودت میکنه ولی نهایت یه هفته بتونی تحمل کنی دیگه عادت میکنی ؛ فقط بعد یه مدت زیر چشمت گود می افته و تیره میشه اونم مهم نیس درس واجب تره



دمت گرم یه جا دیدم نوشته بودی 3/5 نصفه شب بیدار میشی میخونی سرکارم میری خلاصه خیلی حال کردم کارت درسته منم باید همین مدل تو رو پیش برم چون سر کار میرم

----------


## Insidee

> من هر شب بیشتر از ۳ ساعت و نیم نمیخوابم ؛ اوایلش نابودت میکنه ولی نهایت یه هفته بتونی تحمل کنی دیگه عادت میکنی ؛ فقط بعد یه مدت زیر چشمت گود می افته و تیره میشه اونم مهم نیس درس واجب تره


دقیقا

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> اتفاقا کارم رو ول کردم یه هفته ای ولی متاسفانه باز مجبور شدم برگردم به سر کارم هر چند علاقه ای هم به اون کار ندارم ولی فعلا مجبورم کار کنم!
> من هدفمم پزشکی نیست و میدونم که نمیتونم قبول شم هدفم پرستاریه حالا نمیدونم واسه پرستاری میشه تو این تایمی که بیکارم جوری خوند که بشه بهش رسید یا نه اصلا ارزشی داره وقت بزارم هر روز صب تا ظهر بخونم پرستاری قبول شم؟!ضمنا پایه ی درسیم هم زیر صفره و نظام قدیم بودم قصد دارم جدید بخونم


می تونم بپرسم حالا چرا پرستاری رو انتخاب کردی؟
من از بین برادرهام، یکیشون با مدرک دکتری و 20 سال سابقه ی کاری و پُست معاونت توی یکی از اداره های دولتی، حقوقش تازه رسیده به 5 میلیون و خورده ای. یکی دیگه از برادرهام که کارمند بانکه و اون هم تقریبا همین حدود سابقه ی کار داره، حقوقش در همین حدوده.
در حالی که توی همین سایت، افرادی هستن که با کار پاره وقت، از اونها هم بیشتر در میارن. حالا ببین پاره وقت  کار می کنه انقدر در میاره، اگر فول-تایم کار کنه چی میشه!
پرستاری هم آخرش فکر نکنم چیزی بالاتر از اینا ازش در بیاد. به نظرم دو تا ازاین کارهای پاره وقت ماهی 5 تومنی رو به هم وصل کنی، می تونی به اندازه ی پرستار که هچ، اندازه ی پزشک عمومی پول در بیاری.
در مورد کلا نخوابیدن هم، توجهت رو می خوام به رکورد گینس نخوابیدن جلب کنم: 

https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B1...7%D8%A8%DB%8C)

بیشترین رکورد مال این بنده خدا بوده که تونسته 11 روز بیدار بمونه. بخون و ببین در اثر بیدار موندن زیاد چه تغییرات رفتاری پیدا کرده! بهش میگن از عدد 100، هفت تا هفت تا کم کن و بیا عقب. به 65 که می رسه متوقف میشه. می پرسن چی شد؟ میگه یادم رفت داشتم چی کار می کردم

----------


## Zahra77

> می تونم بپرسم حالا چرا پرستاری رو انتخاب کردی؟
> من از بین برادرهام، یکیشون با مدرک دکتری و 20 سال سابقه ی کاری و پُست معاونت توی یکی از اداره های دولتی، حقوقش تازه رسیده به 5 میلیون و خورده ای. یکی دیگه از برادرهام که کارمند بانکه و اون هم تقریبا همین حدود سابقه ی کار داره، حقوقش در همین حدوده.
> در حالی که توی همین سایت، افرادی هستن که با کار پاره وقت، از اونها هم بیشتر در میارن. حالا ببین پاره وقت  کار می کنه انقدر در میاره، اگر فول-تایم کار کنه چی میشه!
> پرستاری هم آخرش فکر نکنم چیزی بالاتر از اینا ازش در بیاد. به نظرم دو تا ازاین کارهای پاره وقت ماهی 5 تومنی رو به هم وصل کنی، می تونی به اندازه ی پرستار که هچ، اندازه ی پزشک عمومی پول در بیاری.
> در مورد کلا نخوابیدن هم، توجهت رو می خوام به رکورد گینس نخوابیدن جلب کنم: 
> 
> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B1...7%D8%A8%DB%8C)
> 
> بیشترین رکورد مال این بنده خدا بوده که تونسته 11 روز بیدار بمونه. بخون و ببین در اثر بیدار موندن زیاد چه تغییرات رفتاری پیدا کرده! بهش میگن از عدد 100، هفت تا هفت تا کم کن و بیا عقب. به 65 که می رسه متوقف میشه. می پرسن چی شد؟ میگه یادم رفت داشتم چی کار می کردم


 :Yahoo (20): 
*این از 100 7تا 7تا کم کن رو من با پرخوابی تجربه اش کردم ! 
*

----------


## WickedSick

سلام
شما نخوابین که‌محاله موفق شین :Yahoo (21): 
ببینین. شما مینیمم ۶ ساعت توی روز استراحت نیاز دارین. اگه کمتر بخوابین و یا نامنظم بخوابین، به مغزتون واقعا فشار میاد و بازدهی و یادگیریتون کاهش چشم گیری میکنه!
پس اصلا توصیه نمیکنم.
روزی ۶ ساعت هم بخونین برای رنج رتبه ۱۵۰۰ الی ۳۰۰۰ کافیه.

----------


## ENZO77

> سلام همگی.من با توجه به شرایطی که دارم نمیتونم دیگه بخابم چون وقت کم میارم واسه خوندن چون از عصر تا شب سر کارم کلا از صبح تا ظهر ساعت 3 بیکارم و دیگه سر کارم تا بیام خونه و شام بخورم میشه 10 که اونم چون خسته هستم دیگه حس و حال خوندن نیس حالا میخام کاری کنم که قید خوابو بزنم و 24 ساعت بیدار باشم یا حداقل 4 ساعت بخوابم یا اصلا نخوابم!چون مجبورم در کنار کار حداقل روزی 10 تا 12 ساعت هم درس بخونم!کارمم بنا به شرایطی نمیتونم ول کنم و از طرفی امسال هم باید حتما قبول شم!چیکار کنم بتونم نخابم یا بنظرتون تایم خوندن و خوابمو چجور تنظیم کنم


راستش من اول که تیترو دیدم،انتظار داشتم با یه دانش آموزی که حداکثر دهمی باشه روبرو بشم
اولا کی گفته باید روزی حداقل ۱۰ ساعت درس بخونی؟؟؟
ثانیا،شما ساعت ۱۰ شب به بعد آزاد میشی.منم جای شما باشم،با خستگی کار دیگه نمیتونم درس بخونم.پس بخواب
صبحش ساعت ۸ بیدار شو.خیلی شیک بشین سر درس تا ۳ ظهر
بهت قول میدم اگه همین تایمتو درست استفاده کنی،نتیجه خیلی خیلی بهتری میگیری نسبت به وقتی که بخوای شب نخوابی

----------

